# Taking frozen embryos to blast



## Jom79 (Mar 28, 2010)

Hi Ladies

I have 6 frozen embryos frozen in 2 straws. One straw are all top graders and the other are a little bit behind. Does anyone know if it is possible to take 3 day frozen embryos to blast? 

I have not mentioned it to my Dr yet but wanted to get some advise on here beforehand.

Many Thanks

Jom


----------



## poppylou (Mar 3, 2009)

sorry cant provide any answers but interested to know what people say as we have 9 frozen not sure how x


----------



## js2 (Jan 10, 2009)

Hi

We had 10 day 2 frozen embryos which were taken to blast (well 3 of them made it). 2 were transferred and 1 was frozen again. We had our DD as a result and. We are at Chester/Liverpool but I'm sure other clinics offer the same. 

Good luck x


----------



## Lau Lau (Feb 18, 2010)

Hi Jom


I had 11 frozen embryo following all freeze after OHSS in feb(had 17 embryos out of 24 eggs but only 11 good enough to freeze) and couple of weeks ago thawed out 7 - all thawed successfully, 6 at 100% and 1 at 75% and 2 made it to blast and were implanted 12 days ago ..test date Sunday.


So with 6embryos you have good number to got to blast, but there's always risk - my clinic defrosted on a fri and rang me next day with how embryos were dividing and as 6 had reached 6-8 cells we went for blast culture but if they hadn't had done so well clinic were going to do day 3 transfer with best 2.


Talk to your clinic they may offer you this too its best option, as gives you chance to see how they progress after defrost before making  decision re going to blast.


good luck


L x


----------



## Jom79 (Mar 28, 2010)

Thanks ladies that is really useful to know. 

My frosties are in a different country to me as they are from a cycle we were lucky enough to get a BFP from with my daughter (3rd go). It is a hard call as not sure how I will feel if none make it to blast. I will speak to my DR and see what he thinks is the best thing. 

Lau Lau I really hope today brings good news for you. I will keep everything crossed for you.

Love Jom


----------

